# Framebuffer in recovery?



## zerok (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been trying to port CWM to the Echo. Finally got the CWM image file built but booting into recovery gives me a blank screen. Someone told me it was the framebuffer but then didn't tell me how to change it.
Anyone know how to change it?


----------

